# بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)-



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ...ابدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام ..محمد رسول 
اما بعد
اولآ البرامج تم وضعها مسبقا وهنا اللينك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109577.html

أما الشرح فهنا 

AutoCAD2009
http://www.4shared.com/file/5989629..._LayOut_Annotations_In_AutoCAD_2009part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5989985..._LayOut_Annotations_In_AutoCAD_2009part2.html


SAP2000 v11

الموضوع منقول وهذا الشرح للدكتور /طارق رضوان ارجو الدعاء لصاحبة الأصلي
المقدمه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861738/...roduction.html
المجموعه الاولى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861685/...1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861716/...2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861728/...3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861735/...4th_group.html
المجموعه الخامسه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861739/...5th_group.html
برجاء الدعاء


شرح sap 2000 v10 & etabs & excel
الشرح موجود في 5 اسطوانات والملفات مرفوعة على سيرفرين 
CD1
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/0peym6s
http://ifile.it/ba0oynj
http://ifile.it/yapulh8
http://ifile.it/y1hzbls
http://ifile.it/f51bde7
http://ifile.it/w7p9f06

Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/144963969/cd1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144963938/cd1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144964018/cd1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144964183/cd1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144961355/cd1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144961964/cd1.part06.rar
---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
CD2
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/y35zlrh
http://ifile.it/r25h0vf
http://ifile.it/28dyst7
http://ifile.it/i3yd90s
Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/144970797/cd2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144971063/cd2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144971238/cd2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144968454/cd2.part4.rar
---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
CD3
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/kra73yt
http://ifile.it/yu7jinp
http://ifile.it/m9oeugt
http://ifile.it/5tnhmwb
Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145025967/cd3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145026182/cd3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145026362/cd3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145025062/cd3.part4.rar

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
CD4
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/l0846tw
http://ifile.it/hpw5bis
http://ifile.it/hz0sgqk
Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145458015/cd4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145474750/cd4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145474104/cd4.part3.rar
---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
CD5
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/xycatle
http://ifile.it/n45t9we
http://ifile.it/30cn4d6

Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542395/cd5.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542443/cd5.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542410/cd5.part3.rar
++++++++++++
باسورد الملفات

إقتباس:
Damasgate.com/vb 



STAAD
هذه الدروس عباره عن دروس فيديو لتعليم برنامج استاد برو 2007 للدكتور احمد الخواجة وهذه هى الروابط
المجموعه الاولى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632210/...1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632246/...2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632255/...3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632272/...4th_group.html

وروابط جديدة في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111270.html#post1101977

ارجو الدعاء بظهر الغيب لصاحبها الأصلي

SAFE
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332307/SAFE1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139331768/SLAB2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332460/SAFE3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/139332582/SAFE4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816182/5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140816011/6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/140815746/3EX.rar
أرجو الدعاء لصاحبة الأصلي 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك 
الرجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب 
لا اله إلا الله ....محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمددنيا (30 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alzaeime (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخوي على جهدك

وجاري التحميل

وجزاك االله خير




تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مشكور مهندس/ علي درويش على النقل المميز، بارك الله بك..

عطوه تقييم  بيستاهل 

تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إسلام علي (30 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## khaled-aly49 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى بعض الروابط لاتعمل ارجو التعديل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي ... وسلامي وصلاتي على المظلل بالغمام محمد رسول الله 
اسف اخواني لأن روابط sap2000 v11 مش شغالة ولكني سأتي لكم بغيرها أن شاء الله 
لكن فية روابط شرح sap2000 v10 وشغالة ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير
ولكن عندي سؤالمن الذي يشرح برنامج السيف 
وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك


----------



## م.عبد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا لك أخي الكريم 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وحسنات صاحب الموضوع الأصلي


----------



## العبقرية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس الفاضل السلام عليكم 
اولا مشكور جدا اخى الكريم على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا
ثانيا اريد ان اسال عن الخمس سى دى اليست اصلا منقولة من موضوع فى المنتدى حيث انى سبق وقمت بتنزيل عدة سى دى ولكن لا اتذكر من اى مشاركة لذا ارجو التوضيح حتى لا اقوم باعادة التحميل بدون سبب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام الكبير (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولو تكرمت شرح csi col ان استطعت.


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الفاضل السلام عليكم
> اولا مشكور جدا اخى الكريم على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا
> ثانيا اريد ان اسال عن الخمس سى دى اليست اصلا منقولة من موضوع فى المنتدى حيث انى سبق وقمت بتنزيل عدة سى دى ولكن لا اتذكر من اى مشاركة لذا ارجو التوضيح حتى لا اقوم باعادة التحميل بدون سبب ولك جزيل الشكر


 
بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
نعم اختي الكريمه هي نفس الاسطوانات السابق طرحها


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام الكبير قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ولو تكرمت شرح csi col ان استطعت.


 
شرح csi col
الشرح الاول 
للمهندس محمد فتحي
الروابط
من هنا 1
من هنا 2 

روابط اخري تدعم الاستكمال


http://ifile.it/j5ivygw
http://ifile.it/9pn2hyk
http://ifile.it/mgeqipj

الشرح الثاني
للمهندس مصطفي البارودي




_الدرس الأول _​ 
1
2​ 
باسوورد الدرس الأول DAMASG​ 

_الدرس الثاني_​ 
1
2​ 

_الدرس الثالث_​ 
1
2​ 
_الكور شيل_​ 
1
2​ 






الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة والخاصة بموضوع الـ CORE بشكل U 
الرابط :-
http://rapidshare.com/files/167909037/CORE.rar​ 
ودا رابط اضافي للناس اللي بتعاني من الرابيد شير

http://www.filefactory.com/file/da9a16/n/CORE_rar
تقبل خالص تحياتي



لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​ 


​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام ...محمد رسول الله 
شكرا لك أخي المهندس (أحمد عصام الدين )على تكرمك بالأجابة على أختي المهندسة (العبقرية ) 
وكذلك أجابة أخي المهندس(إسلام ) 
ولك مني خالص التقدير والأحترام 
أختي المهندسة العبقرية هذا شرح ال5cdللمهندس أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق 
ولو عنك الشرح فلا داعي لتنزيلة لكنة غير منقول من المنتدي ...................
وشكرا


----------



## السَّبنتى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر و تقدير و عرفان و امتنان*

الأخ: المهندس/ علي درويش
الأخ: المهندس/ أحمد عصام​
:12::12::12::12::12:
جزاكما الله خيراً كثيرا
و أثابكما على هذا المجهود الرائع أجراً عظيما
و وفقكما لكل خير

:67: مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررريييييييييييييييييين :67:
:12::13::14::77::67::77::14::13::12:​


----------



## sherief2003 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> شرح Csi Col
> الشرح الاول
> للمهندس محمد فتحي
> الروابط
> ...



شكرا جزيلا أخى
كنت بحاجة لشرح هذا البرنامج منذ فترة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل من ابدي رأية في الموضوع 
وانتظرو هناك مفاجأت جديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## عطور ليبيا (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير....هل يوجد لديك شرح برنامج الروبت ؟؟؟؟؟
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اسف اخي مش عارف شرح لبرنامج الروبت وانا مش اشتغلت علية قبل كدا 
وبعدين انا أعرف الأسم بس 
يا ريت توضيح منك ماذا يقوم به هذا البرنامج 
ولك مني خالص التقدير والأحترام


----------



## كمال محمد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## civil2003 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانا سعيد جدا انى اصبحت احد مشتركى هذا المنتدى العظيم مهندس محمود


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

civil2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وانا سعيد جدا انى اصبحت احد مشتركى هذا المنتدى العظيم مهندس محمود


 

مرحبا بك في منتداك منتي المهندسين العرب


----------



## rwmam (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس علي درويش
الروابط لبرنامج ال ستاد برو لم تعمل ارجو التاكد منها ولك كل الشكر والتقدير
مهندس rwmam


----------



## SALAR2005 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لا استطيع القيام بتحميل هده الملفات يرجى المساعدة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي المهندس علي درويش
> الروابط لبرنامج ال ستاد برو لم تعمل ارجو التاكد منها ولك كل الشكر والتقدير
> مهندس Rwmam


 

اخي الروابط شغالة انا لسة مجربها بس الموقع وحش 
خليك معاة وحافظ على التواصل 
ومرفق صورة لسة واخدها من على جهازي دلوقتي والموقع فتح 
ممكن تشوفها


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شاكرين جدا وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله مشاركات رائعة من اخوة جميعهم متميزون


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> تبارك الله مشاركات رائعة من اخوة جميعهم متميزون


شكرا أخي لمرورك الكريم


----------



## اسلام الكبير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مرادعبدالله (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مع خالص تحياتى الى الاخ الفاضل مهندس /على درويش على المشاركات الرائعة دوما 

الى الامام دائما يا هندسة الزقازيق
تقبلوا تحياتى ********


 م/عماد الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرخ  www.freewebs.com/emad120


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (14 ديسمبر 2008)

emad El*rokh قال:


> مع خالص تحياتى الى الاخ الفاضل مهندس /على درويش على المشاركات الرائعة دوما
> 
> الى الامام دائما يا هندسة الزقازيق
> تقبلوا تحياتى ********
> ...


 شكرا يــــا عــــــمـــــــــده


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (14 ديسمبر 2008)

emad El*rokh قال:


> مع خالص تحياتى الى الاخ الفاضل مهندس /على درويش على المشاركات الرائعة دوما
> 
> الى الامام دائما يا هندسة الزقازيق
> تقبلوا تحياتى ********
> ...


 شكرا يــــا عــــــــــــمــــــــــــــده


----------



## rehamhas (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو معرفة السريال نمبر لفكك ملفات شرح sap 2000 v10


----------



## اسلام الكبير (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (15 ديسمبر 2008)

rehamhas قال:


> ارجو معرفة السريال نمبر لفكك ملفات شرح sap 2000 v10


 

هذة هي كلمة السر 
Damasgate.com/vb
وشكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حاولت انزال ال staad ولكن الرابط الخاص به لا يعمل فهل يوجد رابط اخر يمكننى انزال شرح البرنامج منه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amro86 (22 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يجزال خير على هذا المجهود الطيب ........ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
[


----------



## اعجال (22 فبراير 2009)

نعم. والله انها لنعمة من الله انعمها علينا بمثل هذه المشاركات الطيبة . اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .وندعوا الله ان يجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم ، والله لسان المرء يعجز عن الشكر ونتمنى ان تكون دائماً


----------



## اعجال (22 فبراير 2009)

نعم. والله انها لنعمة من الله انعمها علينا بمثل هذه المشاركات الطيبة . اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .وندعوا الله ان يجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم ، والله لسان المرء يعجز عن الشكر ونتمنى ان تكون دائماً بالف عافية


----------



## علاء عطوه (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل مجهودات الموقع والمشاركين فيه والى الامام دائما


----------



## vanished (17 مايو 2009)

thanks alot for the valuable videos , 
can u please check the last link for cd4 (ifile) its expired.....


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (18 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حاولت انزال ال staad ولكن الرابط الخاص به لا يعمل فهل يوجد رابط اخر يمكننى انزال شرح البرنامج منه وجزاكم الله خيرا




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لقد اتيت بروابط أخري وقد جربتها عندي وهيا شغاله فياريت لو مش شغاله ابلاغي حتي أتي بغيرها 

هذه روابط تحميل دروس فيديو لتعليم برنامج استاد برو 2007 للدكتور احمد الخواجة برجاء تحميلها
وهذه هى الروابط
*الروابط منقولة *
*ارجو الدعاء لصاحبها ولرافعها الاصلي *

http://www.2shared.com/file/2632210/...1st_group.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632246/...2nd_group.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632255/...3rd_group.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632272/...4th_group.html
برنامج تشغيل الملفات
http://www.2shared.com/file/2643224/...codec271f.html

روابط البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/47907223/BSPro2007.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47910843/BSPro2007.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47914735/BSPro2007.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47918861/BSPro2007.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47922530/BSPro2007.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47925411/BSPro2007.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47959568/BSPro2007.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47962979/BSPro2007.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47967096/BSPro2007.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47973378/BSPro2007.part10.rar​


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لعظيم مجهوداتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 مايو 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لقد اتيت بروابط أخري وقد جربتها عندي وهيا شغاله فياريت لو مش شغاله ابلاغي حتي أتي بغيرها
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على اهتمامكم
لكن انا الحمدلله تمكنت من تحميل الشرح من روابط فورشير وجدتها بالملتقى من فترة
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aboubakeur (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكما الله خيراً كثيرا
مشكور جدا اخى الكريم على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبه


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (12 سبتمبر 2009)

baraka allah fik ala hada al injaz al jamil


----------



## e.waseem (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم زملاء
نرجو منكم افادتنا باي كتاب او برنامج عن المسبق الاجهاد
ويفضل كتاب باللغة العربية


----------



## baby_hasha (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## magda (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HISHAM" (19 سبتمبر 2009)

many thanks.......................


----------



## asmaa_asm (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة


----------



## على خليفة محمد (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الشكر واتمنى اسماء وعناوين المعاهد التى تدرس فيها هذة البرامج فى مصر


----------



## على خليفة محمد (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة جارى التحميل


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (13 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت باسورد فك الضغط للاوتوكاد


----------



## salim salim (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nawalid6 (14 يناير 2010)

*pass word*

ماهي الباسوورد للسي دي 1 حيث لم يفتح عندي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الدروس المفيدة جداً


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moha11234 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خير

روابط الشرح الثاني
للمهندس مصطفي البارودي التالية لا تعمل وعلي ما يبدو أنة تم إزالتها
و الرجاء إعادة رفعها
  و جزاكم الله خير


_الدرس الأول _​

1
2​

باسوورد الدرس الأول Damasg​ 
_الدرس الثاني_​

1
2​ 
_الدرس الثالث_​

1
2

_الكور شيل_​

1
2​


----------



## moha11234 (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خير
الرجاء إعادة الرفع لروابط الشرح الثاني
للمهندس مصطفي البارودي لانها لا تعمل


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

جزاكاله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## galal zakaria (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فالدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## شاهندة سمير (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط اخي جميعها لاتعمل


----------



## mdsayed (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## م حسام و (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراجزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## heno9 (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و وسع عليك رزقك


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا و وسع عليك رزقك*


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hossam issawi (11 يناير 2013)

اخوكم محتاج دورة كاملة فى التصميم بس تكون حاجة من الأخر
لو حد يقدر يساعدنى جذاله الله خيرا:18:


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled_syria (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

